# eas | A Clean Alpine White E46 M3



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

This super clean 2003 E46 M3 came to us all the way from Las Vegas for some modifications and service. The most obvious modification to the car was a set of silver, wide fitment VMR VB3 wheels and Macht Schnell 10mm rear spacers. To compliment the new wheels, Bilstein PSS10 coilovers were installed to complete the aggressive stance and drastically improve handling. Further improving the handling characteristics of the car were new bushings, new shock mounts and an alignment service to dial-in the new set-up. Subtle exterior modifications complete the clean, OEM-like exterior of this M3. Enjoy.










*Modifications*
Alignment Service
Bilstein PSS10 Coilover System
Clear Sidemarkers
DEPO Smoked Corner Lamps
Macht Schnell Competition Wheel Spacers (10mm Rear)
Matte Black Kidney Grilles & Fender Grilles
Replacement Differential Seals
Replacement RTAB & FCAB Bushings
Rogue Engineering Rebuildable Rear Shock Mounts
Sumitomo HTR ZIII Tires (245/35/19 Front, 275/30/19 Rear)
VMR VB3 Wheels (Silver, 19"x9.5 ET33, 19"x10.0 ET25)


----------



## Julien 328i (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice ride


----------



## positiveions (Apr 19, 2012)

nice set up and super clean car.


----------



## killercd4g63 (Apr 29, 2013)

Super Nice.


----------

